# Pen turners



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Are there still any pen turners left on here? If so I have about 100 fold up mailing boxes That are free if you will pick them up. I will post a picture as soon as I take one


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm still turning 

Don't need any boxes since I'm not doing as many pens as I once did. I spend more time on a single pen and on special projects. Plus that Texas summer heat..blah. (I know..ac=work space=more time LOL) My Body gave up on me before I was finished having fun.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I'm still turning
> 
> Don't need any boxes since I'm not doing as many pens as I once did. I spend more time on a single pen and on special projects. Plus that Texas summer heat..blah. (I know..ac=work space=more time LOL) My Body gave up on me before I was finished having fun.


Same here Bill:rotfl:


----------

